# Large Cat Owner ......Do you use a carrier



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

Lola is a big girl... and the cat carrier we have just seems so ridiculously small for her but its the biggest one we can find that has a top opening. (she will NOT go in thru the front door of it) We only put her in a carrier when she is going to the vet. I am seriously thinking of getting her used to a harness and leash just for riding to vet and maybe visits to Petco/Petsmart etc... 

your thoughts?


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, we always start out in a carrier when traveling. (image: 6 carriers all bungee corded into place in the back seat) The hard sided carriers come in multiple sizes - get a bigger size. Ignore the label "cat" and find a "pet" carrier in the correct size. If you have issues with having to load from the top - just set the carrier on end. We have one that has to be loaded this way sometimes - othertimes he goes in fine & uses his carrier as a hidyhole for napping.


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

maybe I should ignore the "Cat" part of the carrier....and get a dog one. good point. I feel like a idiot for not even THINKING of that lol


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Mitzi is a big girl, but she prefers to travel in a carrier- so we have a two cat carrier for her. I just carry Evie, she sits on my knee in the car (my OH drives) and is quite happy to be held. She isn't so fond of her carrier- she gets very agitated.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Wicket is HUGE and we've never been able to get him into the carrier very well, he's too feisty and even with the top opening we always had to wrap him in a tshirt etc. etc.

Randomly, last time we were in the pet store we found a soft dog crate that looks like this: 

Google Image Result for http://www.muttmart.com/mm5/graphics/00000001/ZA420new.jpg

and he goes into that no problem! He protests when we zip it all up but he's nowhere near as hard to crate in this as he was in the smaller hard carrier. It was like 75 bucks on sale but totally worth it. It doubles as a bed in the house and when we don't need it we unzip it and it folds up to an inch thick! Best "accident" we've made so far


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

Oh wow that is great!!!!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah I was worried at first that he would claw his way out of it, it's really just strong fabric, really well constructed, but I would still never leave him in it overnight alone--however, for car rides and such back and forth to kennel and vet it's been awesome, and we pull back the side flaps so he can see us and that seems to help him calm down!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I have one for Misa. She would win though. Binnie also wines in his carrier, but he's little. He's like 8 Ibs.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

We have a rolling backpack for our cats. Since it is also available for dogs you can get it in the size that you need. I really like the rolling feature since some of my cats are heavy!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Leazie, that's the one I want. Where did you get it?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

We just use the Sherpa carriers. They can be used on planes, which is nice.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Sherpa one for Azalia, too. She likes to feel close to one of us when she's in it. It's also easier for me to deal with when I go places on public transportation. We also have a large hard carrier for the other two smaller cats to share whenever we go on vacation and they need to be boarded.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Most carriers actually come in half to be able to remove a scared pet that won't come out, so even if a carrier isnt top loadable, you can always just unscrew the top and place her inside and then just screw it shut.


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

@Leazie - Yes please share where you got it or what the official name is


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Trixie make a great one, but it's a German company so I don't know if you can get it in the US. I'm going to Germany in a couple weeks and I plan to get one.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

T-Bag Cat Carrier - With Wheels: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

They make another model too, but I can't find it now on the web.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh my, everyone look at this page !!!

Carrier Pet Wheels - Pet Supplies - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag - Price - Review


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

THANKS straysmommy!!!


----------

